
GoogleWalkout organizers say tech giant gaslighted them - notyourday
https://nypost.com/2019/04/24/googlewalkout-organizers-say-tech-giant-gaslighted-them/
======
_iyig
“Stapleton, a 12-year veteran of Google who most recently worked in YouTube’s
marketing department, says she was told she would lose half of her reports and
that a previously approved project was being killed.”

The cancellation of a previously approved project within Google is an
absolutely normal and extremely frequent occurrence. It may very plausibly
have nothing to do with retaliation against this particular employee. Very
hard to say without direct knowledge of events.

------
rmbryan
"Gaslit" is the preferred nomenclature.

